# Critique my stud



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok before anything I must insist on saying he is a AUSTRALIAN Quarter Horse not American. He may have a couple IMP on his lines ( Inc: Docs Freckles Oak and Doc's Spinifex) BUT there are more Australian lines then American. I just had to say that as some people think that all quarter horses are gorgeous massively wide chested horses (even though that is what I'm in love with) So anyway, sold one of my geldings for a nice sum to buy this lad. Critique away my peers... (I would get better pictures but I have no one to hold the horse so just stealing crap off of my computer)

*Trans Spin Off*

*Spelling, no rug (that is his winter coat haha)*










*Chilling in his cell*


























*Old owner riding him*


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have any actual conformation shots?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

From the pics you posted, there really isn't anything to give a critique off of. Although I will say his coat color is fabulous!!!


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll try and take some on my own, just so hard to keep a stallion standing on your own when these stupid mares are running aorund crazily


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Just one of those days when you seem o be giving the horse the wrong commands =\ hope this one is good enough. Please ignore that wavy forelock and tail, had them plaited trying to salvage them and only took those out this morning*










*I know he's front legs are splayed here, so I don't know whether this pic will be any good*


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Stance isn't great, but better. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt on the legs and assume they're straight, as they appear to be sans tilt. Perhaps he is straight through the stifle/gaskins, but his camped-out posture is skewing that. Steep croup. Weaker hind end overall. Very short, strong back. Great withers, nice shoulder. Neck is short but well-formed. Looks to be a solid horse.


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not going to lie and pretend I know what sans tilt is but I'll assumed it's about his front legs being slpayed =] I'd ask him to move left then he'd move left to far so I'd ask him to move right then he'd move to far again so I thought screw it if the pic isn't good enough can't to much about it =]


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

He's not too bad... if you get the chance (for your own benefit, and his if you're keeping him as a stud), get a better set of photos. GOOD conformation shots can sell stud service (even on a less than perfect horse)... poor conformation shots will lose services, even on a nice horse. 

What I see when I look at this horse is an imbalanced hindquarter. He has a nice long hip (pelvic length) - which is awesome... but his femur length is a bit short in comparison (not so great... you ideally want them equal - or close to it in length). The "ideal" hindquarter forms an equilateral triangle. This will give the horse the greatest range of motion, and power from behind. What happens when you have a hind conformation like this is that you end up with a steeper croup (pelvic angle - which will reduce efficiency of movement)

On top of that, he's standing "camped out" behind (as well as up front)... he's not actually that way, conformationally... but if you get his cannon verticle (and when you do, you'll probably see improvement to his pelvic angle) it would be best. (same with his fronts... cannons should be verticle to the ground - this will show him at his best, balance wise)

To do him some more favors - try to get him to reach forward with his neck. It is a little on the shorter side, and with it up at what is an "unnatural" angle for him it also is made to look weaker than it is. The shot gives the impression that he ties in fairly high (but shows a deep chest) You want to show him off with more muscle along the top rather than large undermuscling. (This shot makes him appear a little ewe necked - which he's NOT).

With stallion conformation shots - a good photo is EVERYTHING... you make or lose your stud fees with them. (even with training and a show record... the conformation shot helps mare owners decide if the stallion is well matched for their mare). Take 100's of photos... and you should wind up with 2 or 3 good ones. Get a squeaker, bright paper, chip bag/grocery bag etc... have someone stand OUT OF FRAME and try to catch his attention - stallions generally LOVE to pose when given something "new" to encourage them to "puff up" and put on their perky ears. Pay close attention to him being straight - I know you mentioned that he wasn't co-operating (sometimes giving them a bit of a workout first can help) but it really will change his appearance if he's straight. Be sure to include his feet! Allow yourself at least an hour - possibly more. A lot of people figure you can just go out and snap a few shots and "good enough"... but you'll only do yourself and your horse favors by treating it as "real work". 

Overall, he's not a bad fellow at all.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i was about to write up a reply then saw TheLastUnicorns reply and since it's already covered i'll just say yup and i second that


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all that good advice, how ever I do not need photos for my man =] It was just for this, I allow people to make their decisions through watching him campdraft and boy howdy they sure do love him when he campdrafts. BUT thank you so much for the advice, if I ever decide to pull him out of campdrafting I now know what photos are needed! Thanks again.


----------



## Bluewinter (Mar 31, 2011)

I think he is very handsome.


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by campdraft? By the way, I think he is a lovely looking fellow.


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Campdrafting is an Australian sport that has a spot of cutting (seperate one calf from the mob and stop it from returning) at the start, then the calf is driven around two barrels/pegs then through a gate.

Sorry if I got that wrong, I've only seen campdrafting on McLeod's Daughters, and that was a fair few years ago now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

noddy said:


> Campdrafting is an Australian sport that has a spot of cutting (seperate one calf from the mob and stop it from returning) at the start, then the calf is driven around two barrels/pegs then through a gate.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a good bit about this horse to like. His color is very good for... nice body tone (not washed out). For a Palomino, color DOES count. 

I like his neck and his set. I would like to see slightly different angles in his hind quarters and I would like a slightly smoother coupling from his back to his croup. 

That being said, with choosey selection of mares, he looks to be a horse that won't damage the breed is kept whole. He likely will improve the breed some if the mares are wisely chosen.


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Easier way to explain campdrafting is you have 7-9 beasts in a little yard, you cut one out and keep it away ffrom the others call for your gate, you chase it outside into a bigger arena were you chase it (like a barrel race) are a pole to your right and then left then through the gate (which is made up of two poles) and your done... Thanks Elana


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He looks like a darn good usin' horse which is what counts most I think. A few minor conformation faults, but I think people tend to forget that even champion studs have conformation faults as well. He's well built and looks like a real ranch horse, which in Australia is what people WANT so I think he's very "in his place" based on your locale as compared to here where we have millions of QH's at stud.

I like the way he's built and from the photos how he moves, would LOVE to see some videos of you guys campdrafting sometime!


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep he's one of the good AUSSIE quarter horses... Thanks MacabreMikolaj
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for explaining that to me. Campdrafting sounds like a lot of fun


----------

